# Can Too Much Simran Be Harmful?



## Dildar (May 14, 2012)

Is there a stage when simran all the time is bad for you.


----------



## Randip Singh (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Can too much simran be harmful*



Dildar said:


> Is there a stage when simran all the time is bad for you.




Too much Simran becomes bad for you when you ignore duties as a Householder, Saint and a Soldier!!!

Remember that we ask Sikhs are doer's not just seekers of truth.


----------



## Harry Haller (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*

I suppose it depends on what you class as Simran, to some Simran is the contemplation of Creator and the implementation of Bani on a daily basis, I feel this is good, and you cannot get enough of it, to some Simran is sticking your fingers in your ears, breathing deeply, and repeating the same word again and again, I personally feel this is devoid of any spiritual value within the realms of Sikhi


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Can too much simran be harmful*



> Simran becomes bad for you when you ignore duties as a Householder, Saint and a Soldier


 
Veer Ji which of those three does not involve Subtle-Simran or Static-Simran to be carried out properly.To the one posing the question if I were you I would worry more about how much is too little.


----------



## Randip Singh (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Can too much simran be harmful*



Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Veer Ji which of those three does not involve Subtle-Simran or Static-Simran to be carried out properly.To the one posing the question if I were you I would worry more about how much is too little.


 

I can tell you as a Householder I need the patience of a Saint and thje bravery of a Soldier when my wife starts lol


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*



> I can tell you as a Householder


 
Veer Ji If I have understood anything it is that the House is the holder,and when 'Ghar' wali starts I pretend to do Silent-Simran Aka Sleep


----------



## Taranjeet singh (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*

That depends as to how you define 'all the times'. To me more than 15 minutes is too much. To some even two hour may not be too much. All time-simran comes with technique , patience, practice and Grace. Randip ji has already stated about the duties of house holder as a sikh. Any simran at the cost of duty is likely to be less meaningful.
Time devoted on simran is also dependent upon one's capacity to carry out the same. Simran should be taken as per Gurmat. One should gradually proceed further. It is the way I have conceptualiized.


----------



## Kamala (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*

Only if you don't do it to for the wrong reasons


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*

There is no question of SIMRAN being less or more as every thing of the univesre is creation from NAAMu only. Earth,Sun,Moon,Air,WATER,Fire ,the whole Banaspatee and what not ,all exist because of SIMRAN only.
Thus there can be no limit of SIMRAN.
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*

Tomorrow people may ask question 'Can Guru misguide you?'

The obvious answer is no.

Similarly, the Simran as it is talked in Guru Granth Sahib can not be bad for you. Not even if you do more of it every day! Similarly no 'Sant' is a bad person.

The problem is that we equate the Shabad's terms with people/ideas in real life, and then we are left wondering.

What I am talking is about breaking the mental picture we have associated with these terms (including how we define or imagine God, Lord, etc. as) and connecting how Guru describes it to us! As far as Guru is concerned, Guru says even if 24 hours a day you are engrossed in Simran, you will not be harmed in any way!

PS: These are just my side views based on reading this shabad again and again
http://sikhitothemax.com/page.asp?ShabadID=3600


----------



## findingmyway (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*

Define simran? From my understanding of Gurbani, simran is the constant remembering of Waheguru and trying to live by the guidance of Gurbani. Taken in this context there is no such thing as too much simran.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*

Exactly Findimyway jio..
Simran is NOT whats it made out to be today..mouthing/muttering/mala ferring etc of a single word endlessly..seated in various positions, lighting conditions, enviornment etc etc..

TRUE SIMRAN is LIVING TRUTHFUL LIFE as described in SGGS. IN Fact Guru Ji declares..*HIGH is TRUTH..BUT HIGHER STILL is TRUTHFUL LIVING.*..and we have to strive hard to LIVE GURBANI so that we in fact BECOME GURBANI in real life....and thats a LIFETIME ACHIEVEMENT very rarely achieved...so saying that "its too much/bad etc is utter and sheer NONSENSE.PERIOD.  In Todays world and society..LIVING TRUTHFULLY is an achievement by itself..so much lieing, untruthfullness, cheating. hera-feri bluffing, white lies, etc etc etc have become a WAY of LIFE to almost all...parents lie in fornt of their kids.."tell the salesman i am not home..Kids lie to their parents, shopkeepers lie to their customers..workers lie about being sick..etc etc etc..its almost "acceptable" and perfectly OK !! to most people.. PRAYA HAAK..grabbing is almost a must do..people grab your place in the que and push themsleves in front just to hurry up....people grab your seat on the bus..people grab your parking space in the Mall....people grab your waiter before he cna serve you..etc etc...apart from the more serious land grabs, propoerty grabs, murders, bank acquisitions etc etc..robberies, looting, purse snatching, kidnapping etc etc...
Thus There Cannot be "over simran" if we do it the RIGHT WAY....yeah IF its mouthing a single word..your mouth may get tired..if ist turning the mala beads..your thumb may begin to hurt...and you may be excused for thinking that "simran" ha s  been overdone and thats bad..BUT thsta a wrong definition of simran.


----------



## Ekampreet Kaur (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*

waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh ji veer ji...!!

Veer ji,i suggest you to read and understand gurbani ji.You will get your answer jio...Stay In Chardikala jio..!!


----------



## Astroboy (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Can too much simran be harmful*

Gurmukh Rom Rom Har Dhi-aavai
Page 941 Line 5


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Can too much simran be harmful*



Astroboy said:


> Gurmukh Rom Rom Har Dhi-aavai
> Page 941 Line 5



metaphorical language....just as in..I love you from the BOTTOM of my heart..with ALL my heart...with every hair of my being...

Shall i break some stars for you ?? Shall i bring down the Moon for you ??
I love you more than anything in this world...

When we reach THAT stage..the Love springs forth uncontrollably...and we become GURMUKHS...remember Guur nanak ji is also called GURMUKH !! we follow HIM....


----------



## Astroboy (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*

Page 404, Line 7
ਜਬ ਦੇਖਉ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਅਪੁਨਾ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਤਉ ਅਵਰਹਿ ਚੀਤਿ ਨ ਪਾਵਉ ਰੇ ॥
जब देखउ प्रभु अपुना सुआमी तउ अवरहि चीति न पावउ रे ॥
Jab ḏekẖ▫a▫u parabẖ apunā su▫āmī ṯa▫o avrahi cẖīṯ na pāva▫o re.
When I behold my God, my Lord and Master, *I do not pay any attention to any other*.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Randip Singh (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*



Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Veer Ji If I have understood anything it is that the House is the holder,and when 'Ghar' wali starts I pretend to do Silent-Simran Aka Sleep



Haha usually the best way.


----------



## Luckysingh (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*



Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Veer Ji If I have understood anything it is that the House is the holder,and when 'Ghar' wali starts I pretend to do Silent-Simran Aka Sleep


 
Well if pretend simran can be that beneficial, then of course the real simran can go much much further.
oooOOPs, I've just realized, ... I am still doing the pretend simran to help me stop getting into mischief!!!


----------



## Khalistani_lion (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*



Dildar said:


> Is there a stage when simran all the time is bad for you.


 No.
ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤੀ ਆਰਾਧਹੁ ਪਿਆਰੋ ਨਿਮਖ ਨ ਕੀਜੈ ਢੀਲਾ॥


----------



## simranbir (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*

how much simran do you consider is too much?
1 hour, 2 hour or 8 hours
according to me bani says to do simran per breathe if you  do more than that it would become too much


----------



## simranbir (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*

gurbani says to do simran per breathe


----------



## Luckysingh (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*

It's per breathe and because of breath that everything can happen.

Somewhere, I'm not sure if I read or was told was that the Lord puts us here and only he knows when the time to leave will come. Only he knows when we die and stop breathing.
Apparantley, I was told that he doesn't set a time or date for each of us as such. But it is the number of breaths that we take that are pre determined by him. It is the number of breaths that then predetermine when we die. The breaths are numbered not the days.

We take every breath for granted. To do simran with every breath should be the ultimate goal for us all.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*



Luckysingh said:


> It's per breathe and because of breath that everything can happen.
> 
> Somewhere, I'm not sure if I read or was told was that the Lord puts us here and only he knows when the time to leave will come. Only he knows when we die and stop breathing.
> Apparantley, I was told that he doesn't set a time or date for each of us as such. But it is the number of breaths that we take that are pre determined by him. It is the number of breaths that then predetermine when we die. The breaths are numbered not the days.
> ...



Its the BABAS that are the source of.."i heard somewhere..or read somewhere...

Myth number One long propogated by the Babas....concerns Sukhmani Sahib. It was propogated thta Sukhmani Sahib has EXACTLY 24000 letter/words...and that Matches 24000 breaths a normal perosn has in a Day/night. Logically thne it was propogated that One SINGLE reading of Sukhmani Sahib PURIFIED ones entire DAY/NIGHT store of breaths...and thats why we have HUNDREDS of THOUSANDS of Sukhmani Sahib Societies, programs, readings being carried out worldwide...(...BUT NONE for ASA DEE VAAR which is BRUTALLY TRUTHFUL and Brutally FRANK about WHAT WE DO DAILY..and as its verily said..TRUTH HURTS..TRUTH BURNS like the Hottest peppers...and thus not a single Asa dee Vaar society to promote its readings other than that in the early morning when attendacesa are low..and the ragis do it in fast motion - its even allowed to do it HALF WAY just to save TIME...sometimes rushed through..etc etc..)..I Digress...apologies..  Anyway the MYTH about 24K survived .becasue no one actually thought to COUNT to verify...and when Modern day computers made that facility available to the common man..it was found to be an Urban legend created and sustained by the babas...The Babas even made excuses that certain WORDS are REPEATED simply to make the NUMBERS..just pick up a Sukhmani Sahib Gutka by nanaksari Babas or Taksali one..the story will be there. Nanaksari version will have additional Tall tales that insult our GURU SAHIB JI as well.

2. Second MYTH..is that one .."really BURNS the candle at BOTH ends" sort of raid the Cookie Jar of Breaths when one engages in SEX"....so the More SEX one has..the Faster one BURNS up his/her Stored Value Breaths..and thus presumably DIES FASTER !! Thats why the babas recommend Bihangam..brahmchareeism....blah blah blah..and Male Virginity maintained means LONG LIFE....But just look around and see just how many BABAS really OUTLIVE people like Hugh heffner !! Hugh Heffner should have DIED DECADES AGO...but hes still alive and kicking at 80+...( One baba i aksed told me..Yeah IF he had practised Bihnagam/Brahmachareeism like we do..he would live to age MOSES lived..800 Years..I leave it to you to swallow that if you can...). So In short..SEX speeds u UP..and Yoga/simran/meditation in underground dungeons etc..puts u in HIBERNATION MODE. Now we all now HIBERNATION does exist in Nature, and it slows down the heart rate/beat etc and requires low food resources etc..BUT IT has a PURPOSE..a very special purpose and NOT every animal Hibernates..a HIBERNATING POLAR BEAR is NOT really a "polar Bear" or Great Brown bear !! Its a COMATIC MASS OF FLESH deep in a Cave...ONLY when it emerges into REAL LIFE out of its cave..and bellows at the Sun can you really appreciate the Sheer magnificance of the Great Brown bear of canada or a Polar Bear of the Antartic North...so what are we..HOUSEHOLDER GURMUKHS bellowing at the SUN in all our Glory, full of life, families and all doing Kirt, wandding and chhaking..or soem HIBERNATING SKELETON deep in a Cave !! I think GURU NANAK JI decided our choice for US..Gurmukhs DONT HIBERNATE. period...WE LIVE LIFE to the FULLEST because thats the way we are DESIGNED.

3. GURU NANAK ji tells us that we are called AADmi. EK DAMMI....we are creatures of ONE BREATH ONLY. Consider this...we TAKE IN..one Breath...IF that one breath doesnt COME OUT..we are DEAD.
The One Breath we TAKE OUT....IF the NEXT ONE BREATH doenst COME IN..we are again DEAD. So our WHOLE LIFE is actually from ONE BREATH TO ANOTHER...THANK HIM..when we BREATHE OUT..for the Opportunity given us to BREATHE IN the next one..and so on..That is whats meant by "remembering HIM in each breath"...  WAHE..when we Breathe IN..and GURU..when we breathe OUT....WAHE- GURU...WAHE - ..GURU...OH Wondrous GURU...oh Wondrous GURU..we are BEHOLDEN TO YOU is all that matters...but NOT by Staying IDLE..BUT WORKING AT HONEST LABOUR, waand chhaking sharing having a FULL LIFE. Its the grosses insult to Guru Teg bahdur Ji to say He shut himslef up in aunderground dungeon for DECADES...and didnt do any HOUSEHOLDER DUTIES to his wife mata Gujree Ji....GURMATT preaches no such behaviour..and no GURU would go against Gurmatt Principles set out by Guru nanak ji Himslef.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*

12-16 beats per minute is average so... 
 720-960 beats per hour 
 17,280-23,040 per day 
 == Answer == A normal respiratory rate is somewhere around 8-14 breaths  per minute. Given 1,440 minutes in a day, and assuming a normal  respiratory rate of say 12 breaths per minute, and that respiratory rate  doesn't vary much throughout the day, you'd have 12 * 1,440 = 17,280  breaths in a day. Of course these assumptions break down when  considering a real person doing real things (eg, what would happen in  exercise?), the number at least gets you in the ballpark. 

 17,280-23,040 per day 
 The average person takes about 15 breaths a minute. So, 15 x 60 (minutes in an hour)= 900 x 24 (hours in a day) = 21,600. 
 Depending on the circumstances, the average person in- and exhales 12  times per minute 0.5 litres of air. 12 times 0.5 makes 6 litres of air  per minute. Thus 60 times (1 hour) 24 times (1 day) 6 litres results in  8640 litres of air in 1 day. This is done in 17280 breaths per day.
Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_breaths_does_a_person_average_each_day#ixzz1vFYFERkV
​


----------



## simranbir (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Can Yoo Much Simran Be Harmful*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Its the BABAS that are the source of.."i heard somewhere..or read somewhere...
> 
> Myth number One long propogated by the Babas....concerns Sukhmani Sahib. It was propogated thta Sukhmani Sahib has EXACTLY 24000 letter/words...and that Matches 24000 breaths a normal perosn has in a Day/night. Logically thne it was propogated that One SINGLE reading of Sukhmani Sahib PURIFIED ones entire DAY/NIGHT store of breaths...and thats why we have HUNDREDS of THOUSANDS of Sukhmani Sahib Societies, programs, readings being carried out worldwide...(...BUT NONE for ASA DEE VAAR which is BRUTALLY TRUTHFUL and Brutally FRANK about WHAT WE DO DAILY..and as its verily said..TRUTH HURTS..TRUTH BURNS like the Hottest peppers...and thus not a single Asa dee Vaar society to promote its readings other than that in the early morning when attendacesa are low..and the ragis do it in fast motion - its even allowed to do it HALF WAY just to save TIME...sometimes rushed through..etc etc..)..I Digress...apologies.. Anyway the MYTH about 24K survived .becasue no one actually thought to COUNT to verify...and when Modern day computers made that facility available to the common man..it was found to be an Urban legend created and sustained by the babas...The Babas even made excuses that certain WORDS are REPEATED simply to make the NUMBERS..just pick up a Sukhmani Sahib Gutka by nanaksari Babas or Taksali one..the story will be there. Nanaksari version will have additional Tall tales that insult our GURU SAHIB JI as well.
> 
> ...


 
thanks as the first point was the one i never noticed before. and the one breathe  concept was new for me and really great. its true guru nanak dev ji taught us to live fully


----------



## TruthSatnaam (May 29, 2012)

If we had truly surrendered to the Guru(100% (even 99% is still duality)) we would be remebering His name 24/7, at every moment, with every breath. 

Naam is Truth, it is the frequency of a balanced gyan that applies across a universal spectrum that lives to discover while remaining detached from he discovery. 

In Truth- there is Nothing, no image, no Nothing- just the Frequency of Truth. We hear the symbolic reflection of this Truth Frequency through Anhad Naad(the primal/first sound)- it is symbolic reflection for even sound does not exist in Truth. We accept 100% that the illusion around is God's khel, and that all that occurs is Hukam- it is all Karam. All is always as deserved, hukam is always perfect. Hukam is Truth, Hukam is God- Hukam/God is our keeper. When we accept this 100% at all times, disregarding ourself as nothing always and accepting karam at all times without reacting in maya(5 thieves)- the death of self occurs- we reach the Unbreakable state of Atal Awasth.

First of all, we Live the Truth described above, we Serve it, we Deliver it and we Die it. We never tell a lie, not even a white lie- we are fearless in speaking it.

We relax and listen to the anhad naad- the key is to get go and let Samadhi take over naturally. Then we begin to understand the creation around us. 

The simran eventually becomes 24hr automatically and we learn about(discover) and experience Truth(as when in samadhi, we learn/discover constantly- God is in 24 hr samadhi).

Satnaam Ji


----------

